# Working Visa Advice- Help



## SusieSemple (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

I was enquiring if anyone can help me with regards to the Canadian Working Visa. My partner and I would like to apply for this, we are hoping to head to Canada in the summer of 2013.

My partner will graduate in 2012 and myself in 2013, in your experience is it better for us to apply for the visa this early? and already get my CV out to companies this early? As graduates will work be difficult to find?

We have both visited Toronto and ideally this is where we would like to work, my partner also has family in Canada. I would just like to know how I can get the ball rolling early  

Any help or information would be appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm making the assumption that, being uni students, you're both under 31. If so your best opportunities are with a Working Vacation Visa (WHV). 
You should look at BUNAC CANADA or International Experience Canada (IEC).


----------



## reisender (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I would also apply for the Working Holiday Visa. This is a open work permit for 1 year, easy and cheap to get. There are still 1500 places available in UK and once you are in Canada and you like it may be you can extend the visa or apply for skilled worker or Permanent residence! good luck!


----------

